# New and Confused.



## Noreen63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, 
I am a 48 year old mom that has been healthy and active until recently. I think I have had mild hypo symptoms for the last couple of years but about 6 months ago I started having symptoms that would be considered more hyper: palpitations, anxiety, waking in the night overheated then unable to fall back to sleep, weight loss. I thought maybe I was having symptoms of early menopause. I went to an internist that did labwork, prescribed a new antidepressant, and told me my labs were fine and I wasn't menopausal. After 6 weeks I went back because I wasn't feeling better and I asked her to check my thyroid. (I had researched thyroid issues several years back because my then 14 year old daughter had been diagnosed with subacute Thyroiditis after an infection.) She felt my neck and thought the thyroid was enlarged so I had an ultrasound done. Results indicated a nontoxic goiter, she said labs were fine and sent me on my way. I still wasn't feeling better so I found another doc who ordered more lab work and the results are as follows:

TSH 3.5 (0.27 - 4.2)
Free t3 2.4 (2.0 - 4.0)
Free t4 .88 (.80 - 1.80)
Rt3 189 (90 -350)

Thyroglob AB - less than 20 (0.0 - 40)
TPO Auto Abs 177 (0.0 - 35)

Vit D 25 Hydrox 13 (30 - 80)
B12 365 (243 -894)

Not sure to what to make of the labs. Doc says I have autoimmune thyroiditis. Thinks I need to start t3 replacement. Also suggested hydrocortison for adrenal support. Labs aren't way off from the norm, yet I feel so lousy. Wish my body would pick hypo or hyper instead of vascillating back and forth. Is this normal?

Thoughts?? I would be appreciative of any input.
Thanks,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Noreen63 said:


> Hi,
> I am a 48 year old mom that has been healthy and active until recently. I think I have had mild hypo symptoms for the last couple of years but about 6 months ago I started having symptoms that would be considered more hyper: palpitations, anxiety, waking in the night overheated then unable to fall back to sleep, weight loss. I thought maybe I was having symptoms of early menopause. I went to an internist that did labwork, prescribed a new antidepressant, and told me my labs were fine and I wasn't menopausal. After 6 weeks I went back because I wasn't feeling better and I asked her to check my thyroid. (I had researched thyroid issues several years back because my then 14 year old daughter had been diagnosed with subacute Thyroiditis after an infection.) She felt my neck and thought the thyroid was enlarged so I had an ultrasound done. Results indicated a nontoxic goiter, she said labs were fine and sent me on my way. I still wasn't feeling better so I found another doc who ordered more lab work and the results are as follows:
> 
> TSH 3.5 (0.27 - 4.2)
> ...


So glad you found a different doctor and I agree; your FT3 is very low. This is your active hormone. AACE recommend TSH range to be 0.3 to 3.0; so you are high.

Also thing you are over due for another ultra-sound.

Please do as your doctor suggests. He/she is on track. And you will be soon.

Let us know what med you will be taking. And how much!


----------



## Noreen63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the affirmation. Hearing that I am on the right track makes me feel better. I have learned so much, but I have so much to learn.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

Your vitamin D is terrible. Best to start supplementing that say with 10k iu daily to get you levels up. Then keep maintaing Vitamin D levels.

Either get the Vitamin D drops or pills.

B12 could use some work also. You want both of them towards the top of the range. Sublingual b12 might be a good option.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Noreen63 said:


> Thanks for the affirmation. Hearing that I am on the right track makes me feel better. I have learned so much, but I have so much to learn.


The more we learn; the more we need to learn! LOL!!


----------



## Noreen63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Doc started me on Vit D3, B complex and B12 sublingual. I have been taking the supplements for just a little over a week. I am trying to be patient but I want to feel better. I feel like I am missing life with my kids because after working all day I come home exhausted.

Thanks for your input.


----------

